# What type of marinades do you guys use?



## TriniJuice (Feb 28, 2014)

so i've upgraded my kitchen skillz from tossing random amounts of seasonings on my meats and started using salad dressings,
just baked some salmon in a sesame/soy/ginger salad dressing and i feel like a korean chef
so question, what type of  marinades do you guyz use and for what?
ie. italian salad dressing on chicken


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 28, 2014)

I've never been big into cooking but recently I've started getting into it more.
While I have nothing to contribute I'm looking forward to getting some creative ideas.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm a pretty basic Bloke when I get to cooking, but I find steaks marinaded overnight in low-fat italian dressing can be pretty heavenly. 

For chicken (breasts or thighs) I go with Adobo seasonings rubbed-in before grilling.


----------



## anewguy (Feb 28, 2014)

Can't beat some Tony Chachare on your chicken.  I season the hell out of my chicken but I try to stay conscious of sodium.  For steak, I prefer as little seasoning as possible... One of my favorite recipes though is so simple...  Porkchops in the skillet with kidney beans poured on em. Also grill up some onions for it.

Sorry, I don't normally marinade anything... Except my deer jerkey and the occasional chicken breast with italian.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 28, 2014)

when im cooking chicken breats, i try to cut it up a bit...think strips, cubes, or even just butterflied that way it gets seasoned really good,
anything thing i cook.. i just toss it in the oven (set it and forget it) 
with steak i usually eat it with a side of Dijon mustard as a dipping sauce...just a little dip adds so much flavor


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 28, 2014)

Every so often I'll season my steak with adobo, Sazon, and sofrito


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Feb 28, 2014)

I've been on a Soy Vay kick lately. They have all different kinds of flavors, pretty much all teriyaki based. Bake my chicken in a glass dish with that shit in there, keeps it from getting all dried out. If I'm dieting I stick to plain ol low sodium Mrs Dash.


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 1, 2014)

Stubb's is the shit


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 1, 2014)

CptFKNplanet said:


> I've been on a Soy Vay kick lately. They have all different kinds of flavors, pretty much all teriyaki based. Bake my chicken in a glass dish with that shit in there, keeps it from getting all dried out. If I'm dieting I stick to plain ol low sodium Mrs Dash.



Do you cover it?  Covering it with foil keeps it from drying out.  Then take the foil off for the last ten minutes to give the skin a nice crispiness.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 1, 2014)

i've always seen those in shoprite but it's usually in a weird place, like by the meat section???
idk it just seemed sketchy to me...gunna pick a bottle up next time i go


----------



## StoliFTW (Mar 1, 2014)

I use rubs instead of marinades... But if I do marinade I do Ohranj juice and soy sauce, or some other home brew


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Mar 1, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Do you cover it?  Covering it with foil keeps it from drying out.  Then take the foil off for the last ten minutes to give the skin a nice crispiness.



Not when I put it in the oven. Obviously when I put it in the fridge, yes I cover it. I store it in the pan with the marinade which helps IMO. I've tried storing it separated without the marinade in there and it dries out hella fast. I cook a full weeks worth of food at a time though so it prolly also doesn't help that it sits in my fridge for a week.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 1, 2014)

after 2days the meat quality goes to shxt, i cook rice for the week but meat every 2-3days


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 1, 2014)

CptFKNplanet said:


> Not when I put it in the oven. Obviously when I put it in the fridge, yes I cover it. I store it in the pan with the marinade which helps IMO. I've tried storing it separated without the marinade in there and it dries out hella fast. I cook a full weeks worth of food at a time though so it prolly also doesn't help that it sits in my fridge for a week.



Oh ok.  I was talking about while cooking it


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

I like tomato sauces. As for dry, I recommend Montreal's seasoning. I could eat a boiled shoe with some montreal on it. Lol!


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Stubb's is the shit



Oh yes! Love Stubbs!


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

This is actually an important thread. Why? When cutting, if you get creative, and add spices, marinades, and sauces (be careful of calories though with some sauces!), you'll actually like what you're eating and look forward to it vs cringing over it, which DOES lead to cheating/binging if not careful.


----------



## Rip (Mar 1, 2014)

This is one of the best I've been using for years.
3 parts olive oil(or Tbsps)
1 part lemon juice
raw garlic (to you taste)
1/4 tsp of oregano
add salt it desired
put it in a blender

Use for chicken or fish.
For swordfish, mahii mahi, or tuna steak, etc. 
add a tbsp of Tamari or soy sauce 
It's too good on the grill.


----------



## meat (Mar 1, 2014)

Rip said:


> This is one of the best I've been using for years.
> 3 parts olive oil(or Tbsps)
> 1 part lemon juice
> raw garlic (to you taste)
> ...



Outstanding!!! I'm buying some tuna loin this weekend, and will try that. Btw, here's one you'll like for taste and simplicity. Get a non stick pan with a lid. Add two tablespoons olive oil, a teaspoon of lemon juice, and yes, some blackening (not much. a little is the key), to the pan. Put the tuna in the pan, move it around in the o/oil, blackening, lemon juice to coat it well. Put the lid on, and let the steam do a good bit of the work. Turn the tuna steak once, as it browns lightly, you're done. Enjoy!!! Damn, I'm hungry now! Lol!


----------



## number5 (Mar 1, 2014)

Man I recently started using "daddy hinkles".   It comes in a kit with a marinade and a rub.  It takes like 30 minutes to soak in and you're ready to grill.   Thays one reason I love it.   The other is the flavor is amazing.  Its under 10 $  for the rub and marinade.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 1, 2014)

Non fattie some extra virgin olive oil and grill mates chicken rub . Fattie SWEET BABY RAYS !


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 1, 2014)

Can you use rubs when your baking in the oven or just for grilling


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 1, 2014)

Beer and lemon juice


----------



## Deidre (Mar 1, 2014)

I prefer rubs, for chicken, beef, even salmon. Less calories, and personally, I think the meat soaks in the flavor better than marinades. It's fun getting creative with rubs, too.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 2, 2014)

i use this homemade shake and bake type recipe for chicken when i actually feel like cooking

just add some seasoning to some whole wheat bread crumbs, i usually use italian seasoning, adobo, chipotle season mix w/e get creative
beat 2-4 egg whites (depending on how much chicken you're using)
dip chicken in egg whites than dip/coat chicken in seasoned bread crumb mix
place chicken on a foil lined baking sheet and cook till crisp
i usually set oven heat to 350-400


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 2, 2014)

this isn't for the faint of heart
Tuna shakes....great for a quick whole source of protein, just make sure you have something to freshen breath afterwords 

1 can tuna
2-3 cups Orange Juice or Apple Juice (haven't tried apple juice yet but people say it goes down smoother)
Blend until viscous and chug
*or if your boss status or don't want the added sugars/carbs from Oj use water 

i find to make it more tolerable you need to put the tuna in fridge before hand because no matter how cold your liquid is that shxt gets warm quick lol


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 2, 2014)

widehips71 said:


>



not loading bro


----------



## losieloos (Aug 1, 2014)

I like worcestershire sauce with honey on chicken.


----------



## widehips71 (Aug 2, 2014)

losieloos said:


> I like worcestershire sauce with honey on chicken.



Sounds disgusting. I'll try it


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Aug 2, 2014)

Sweet baby rays or I wrap my chicken in bacon.


----------



## lightweight (Aug 2, 2014)

I use a lot on individual spices. Paprika, chili pepper etc. also like to use Ms Dash. Like someone else said adobo is good. Can also put it in your eggs adds some more flavor.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Aug 2, 2014)

I normally use rubs as well. I also cook most of my chicken in the crock pot/slow cooker. It seems to keep longer when refrigerated and doesn't get rubbery when you reheat it.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Aug 2, 2014)

widehips71 said:


> Do you cover it?  Covering it with foil keeps it from drying out.  Then take the foil off for the last ten minutes to give the skin a nice crispiness.



Ive been covering my chicken for years just like you described with foil. Works  every time


----------



## machomadness22 (Aug 2, 2014)

I never use marinades either, but during my contest prep I used alot of apple cider vinegar got that one from Evan Centopani.


----------



## Assassin32 (Aug 2, 2014)

I use a little rub on my chicken and then lots of this:



Famous Dave's Devil's Spit


----------



## j2048b (Aug 2, 2014)

I use sweet baby rays any kind but chipotle, and mix it with their sweet chilli pepper wing sauce and throw in a bit of brown sugar.... Boil it, bbq all chicken, drop them into boiling sauce let simmer for 30-45 min and devide it up for my weekly meals... Yummy


----------



## nightster (Aug 2, 2014)

Marinate some babybacks in pineapple juice before throwing them on the smoker!! Mmmmm


----------

